# Tractor Story.....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a Machinery Pete Twilight Zone tale of a John Deere 4920 tractor.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/1992_jd_4960_with_14_hours_-_sat_outside_for_20_years/


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife and I pulled up the YouTube video on the TV and man what a find.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

So what did the new owner have to pay for it?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wonder if it started right away


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It was featured on his new RFDTV show. Original owner passed away and new owner never discussed price. He did some minor work like a new battery etc. And she started right up.


----------

